# Cat Crap Manor



## Infraredd (Aug 14, 2017)

So there you are with your tripod in front of a quite nice pushchair and you are moving back and forth trying to get the best artistic angle and it hits you.... Wtf is that smell? So you look down and there are little sausages sticking out of the dry dirt all around you. You sigh - Welcome to Cat Crap Manor.
I discovered this place whilst pootling about in France. Someone is or has recently stopped renovating the place.
The pushchair








The outside







Inside







Bike






Bedroom 







Attic







Cement mixing area







Fireplace







Stairs






Le toilette de chat






Thanks for looking - more here -https://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/albums/72157682889415271/with/34976442460/


----------



## krela (Aug 14, 2017)

An interesting but stinky place. Thanks infraredd


----------



## HughieD (Aug 14, 2017)

Lol....glad that one wasn't on smelly vision!


----------



## Rubex (Aug 14, 2017)

Ewww cat shit is the worst as well! Great find and pics Infraredd


----------



## Mearing (Aug 14, 2017)

Rubex said:


> Ewww cat shit is the worst as well! Great find and pics Infraredd



Fox shit takes a bit of beating!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 14, 2017)

Mearing said:


> Fox shit takes a bit of beating!



Most definitely, especially when your Spaniel Bitch must roll in every deposit she finds - and having a very good nose, she finds every deposit! Stick proper food down a cat's throat and a delicate aroma with emanate from the rear end!


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 15, 2017)

Ha love the way everyone is an expert on whose shit is the most obnoxious. This was a tiny hamlet so I'm guessing it was mostly feral - all dark grey about 2 inches long and sticking out of the powdery earth in clumps like the Iron Throne....


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 15, 2017)

Cat shit is definitely worse than fox shit

Thank you for that!


----------



## odeon master (Aug 15, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Cat shit is definitely worse than fox shit
> 
> Thank you for that!



seen worse, humano ive spotted in derelict buildings many a time, sorry to lower the tone lol


----------



## smiler (Aug 16, 2017)

I liked that Red, you shot an interesting set, Thanks, Shit comments though


----------



## BoneDust (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't think I want to image what that smells like there! Wonderful pictures.


----------

